# JBuilder Formatierung



## outside7 (6. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!

Ich werde bei meinen Klausuren dazu gezwungen JBuilder als Entwicklungsumgebung zu verwenden und nun wollte ich mich mal ein wenig einfühlen.

Leider stört mich dort die Standard-Einrückung von 2 Zeichen gewaltig und ich würde sie gerne auf ein Tabulatorzeichen erhöhen - wo stelle ich das ein?
Hab schon ein wenig in >Tools/Preferences< rumgesucht aber nichts gefunden...

Ausserdem kann ich die Tabulatortaste nicht mal benutzen - es passiert einfach nichts...  :shock: 

Die Hilfe startet auch nicht, also kann ich dort ebenfalls nicht nach einer Lösung suchen - und so belästige ich mal euch!   :bae: 


Nebenbei:
Ich hab mir JBuilder 2005 (Foundation) auch für Suse Linux 9.1 Pro runtergeladen, aber da startet das Prog nicht mal (es tut sich rein gar nix - net mal ein Startbild)... kennt das Problem wer?


OK, danke für eure Mühe!


----------



## DP (6. Mrz 2005)

projekt > projekteigenschaften > java-formatierung > einrückung


----------



## outside7 (6. Mrz 2005)

Daneben is auch so ein Feld "Basic Formatting"...

Nicht das es jetzt wesentlich wäre, aber wofür is denn das?  :?:


----------

